# Halloween!



## foxfish (13 Sep 2013)

We hold a pretty big party for Halloween.
I have decided on a crypt theme this year & that involves lots of skulls ....


----------



## Aron_Dip (13 Sep 2013)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahahahaha .............


----------



## foxfish (13 Sep 2013)

Yeah I am up to 74 skulls so far... but I found time to start a special deep sounding Didge too...


----------



## Aron_Dip (13 Sep 2013)

......... man of many talents!


----------



## Michael W (13 Sep 2013)

Impressive


----------



## Aron_Dip (13 Sep 2013)

Some people have too much time on there hands lol


----------



## Gill (13 Sep 2013)

this year little one is old enought for trick or treat so doing pirate theme, have costumes and accessories


----------



## foxfish (13 Sep 2013)

Yeah let gets in the mood....
Last years blood tequilas & a bit of singing too....


----------



## foxfish (24 Sep 2013)

Getting there just another 90 skulls to make...


----------



## Ady34 (24 Sep 2013)

Looks like you put on a great party Mart 
Here's me and the better half last year, I end up with a similar facial expression every year as Halloween happens to be my birthday! Ooooooohhhh! 





Have a good one!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2013)

We are getting there....


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Oct 2013)

Now that's what I call Halloween!! Will there be a UKAPS party too??


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2013)

All members welcome, flights from London & Southampton every daylight hour


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2013)

Some prep there mate!

Nice to see someone go all out, other than Alistair


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2013)

OH yeah I like organising partys, I have organised a free diving & spearfishing event every year for the last decade but we have had to limit numbers in recent years because it got to big!
Funny thing is people just come over for the fun rather than the diving now.
We do a Christmas event too & with these three big partys I seem to be planning & building props all year around lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2013)

foxfish said:


> OH yeah I like organising partys, I have organised a free diving & spearfishing event every year for the last decade but we have had to limit numbers in recent years because it got to big!
> Funny thing is people just come over for the fun rather than the diving now.
> We do a Christmas event too & with these three big partys I seem to be planning & building props all year around lol



Non stop party experience. Nicee I'd come, but it's probably a 600 mile round trip


----------



## foxfish (19 Oct 2013)

Busy today....


----------



## Alastair (19 Oct 2013)

foxfish said:


> Busy today....


Awesome mate


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Oct 2013)

Looking fantastic foxfish..

Had a spare 10mins so done a quick pumpkin  ..


DSC_0384 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


DSC_0385 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


DSC_0388 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Oct 2013)

That is sweet.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (23 Oct 2013)

Those skulls and that pumpkin are superb!


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2014)

Its that time again ....


----------



## Lindy (17 Oct 2014)

That is horrible!


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2014)

Thanks


----------



## foxfish (2 Nov 2014)

I hope some of you had some fun...


----------



## foxfish (4 Oct 2021)

It is getting close again!
We went to buy our pumpkins today…..


----------



## foxfish (31 Oct 2021)

Much smaller scale this year but we still had a bit of fun last night…


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Oct 2021)

We had a good day at Dunham Massey besides plenty of pumpkins pizza oven in full flow and refreshments


----------



## Garuf (31 Oct 2021)

Only had pumpkins this year, the plague has people still nervous and it isn’t such a big thing here in dk.


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## tam (31 Oct 2021)

Grew out own pumpkins this year!


----------



## MichaelJ (2 Nov 2021)

Was attending a weeding over the weekend in Las Vegas... Had to stop by the Mandalay Bay Aquarium to see if they had anything tacky going on for Halloween (of course they did...) - I would have stopped by anyway, obviously


----------



## zozo (2 Dec 2021)




----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2021)




----------



## Angus (2 Dec 2021)

zozo said:


> View attachment 178006


Hahahaha those are fantastic!


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2022)

Soon be here….
I have been making a large dragon skull but I am running



 out of time!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (18 Oct 2022)

Ace


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Oct 2022)

Holy crap dude! that is awesome! After Halloween, ship it to me please


----------



## foxfish (20 Oct 2022)

Thanks, I have completely encased the top part in filler so I now have the very unpleasant job of sanding it all off!


----------



## KirstyF (21 Oct 2022)

Put him up as a prize for anyone who figures out the definitive cause of BBA.

That’ll get some research going. 😂

He’s ‘mazin’. 🥰


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Oct 2022)

KirstyF said:


> Put him up as a prize for anyone who figures out the definitive cause of BBA.
> 
> That’ll get some research going. 😂
> 
> He’s ‘mazin’. 🥰


But l guess he will stay on the Channel islands😂


----------



## mort (22 Oct 2022)

You sir are delightfully bonkers. I wish I was so creative.

Reminded me of this Adam Savage video


----------



## foxfish (22 Oct 2022)

I wish I had more pics to show you but we went to Oxford last week and came back with Covid and it is a bad dose that has floored us for the last three days.
Hopefully be back sanding in a couple of days…
Incidentally we went to see the TRex at the Oxford natural history museum and I found some extra inspiration from that visit!


----------



## foxfish (26 Oct 2022)

I managed to do some sanding, very doubtful if he will be on display for Halloween, but he will make a nice Christmas Dragon if not!


----------



## Witcher (26 Oct 2022)

foxfish said:


> I managed to do some sanding, very doubtful if he will be on display for Halloween, but he will make a nice Christmas Dragon if not!
> View attachment 196317


Ahhh... so this is how @foxfish looks like after downing a bottle of Sailor Jerry.


----------



## Yugang (27 Oct 2022)

foxfish said:


> very doubtful if he will be on display for Halloween, but he will make a nice Christmas Dragon if not!


Perhaps a  Cretaceous biotope tank, with some Java fern and Pinnatifida?

Your dragon is brilliant @foxfish , the locals here in HK can learn from you as you can see from the dragon boatyard near my home


----------



## foxfish (12 Nov 2022)

Better late than never …


----------



## KirstyF (12 Nov 2022)

He’s incredible! 🥰

Amazing job. 👍


----------



## Wookii (12 Nov 2022)

foxfish said:


> Better late than never …




Man that’s epic, you’ve got some serious skills @foxfish !!


----------



## foxfish (13 Nov 2022)

Thanks, some of my very earliest memories as a child are about making things, like shaping animals from playdoh or drawing stick men. It is just how my brain works…I just like making things!
However, as much as I have tried, I have never been able to made any money from art, so I just make things for fun and relaxation .
Perhaps my work was  fundamentally based around art and design as I worked in garden hard scape for most of my life.


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Nov 2022)

Well done very creative👍


----------

